# The embarrassing theme song you wrote for your pet



## Chew Toy McCoy

If you have a pet and you love your pet then you wrote them a theme song which you frequently sing to them.  If you didn't then you either don't love your pet or you are a liar.

I will not be posting an audio recording but will share that mine involves the use of the words Butters, baby, and lizard sung to the theme from The A Team.  I don't even like The A Team so I don't know why it's stuck in my head, but it does have a sense of adventure.


----------



## Pumbaa

Complete lyrics now please! I want them yesterday!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Pumbaa said:


> Complete lyrics now please! I want them yesterday!




lyrically it’s more of a free form jazz number, spontaneous and never the same twice.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

So I started singing Rick James' Super Freak to Butters but I change "freak" to "skink".  Super skink!  Super skink!  She's super skinky!

Possible future reimaginings could include Skinks Come Out at Night by Whodini, Skinks of the Industry by Digital Underground, or Skink-A-Zoid by Midnight Star.


----------



## Alli

All 3 of my boys have theme songs. 

Shadow man, Shadow man, does whatever a Shadow can. (Hat tip to Spidey.)

Jet! Na na na na na na! (Nod to Paul McCartney.)

There’s nothing like milk and an Oreo kitty. (Thank you, Oreo cookies.)


----------

